# Previsão Sazonal - Outono/Inverno 2014/2015



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2014 às 20:34)

Deixo aqui algumas previsões sazonais para o Outono 2014:

*ECM*

*Temperatura*

Setembro/Outubro







Outubro/Novembro






*Precipitação*

Setembro/Outubro






Outubro/Novembro







*Previsões NOAA*

*Temperaturas*






*Precipitação*







*Previsão MetOffice*

*Temperatura*






*Precipitação*






*Nota*: Usem este tópico só para debatermos sobre os modelos e não sobre os gostos pessoais, para isso, existe este tópico  *Outono & Inverno 2014/2015 Expectativas*


----------



## Célia Salta (22 Ago 2014 às 21:29)

boas alguem podia fazer um resumo escrito para quem nao percebe muito de mapas? Sff.


----------



## Fernando Costa (22 Ago 2014 às 23:29)

Boa Noite. Alguém poderia fazer um resumo/previsão do tempo que eventualmente fará no próximo outono/inverno. Como acham que poderá ser? Será chuvoso na linha do que temos tido nos últimos anos ou será mais para o seco? Ao nível de temperaturas será mais frio ou mais quente que o normal?? Agradecia


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Ago 2014 às 06:34)

Norte da Europa com anomalia positiva de novo?


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2014 às 10:37)

Bom dia,

Olhando aos modelos a situação actual prevista parece ser muito idêntica á do ano passado, o EL Nino parece teimar em não vir, ou se vier será fraco de acordo com informações recentes.
Está prevista uma anomalia positiva no que toca ao Z500 (Pressão aos 500 Hpa) nesta zona, sendo que neste momento a situação de Outono e Inverno é bastante semelhante nos modelos. Ao mesmo tempo uma situação de anomalia negativa mais a norte da Europa.
A conjunção disto será mais um Inverno com AO e NAO neutro ou positivo, com as depressões mais a norte mas apanhando o Norte e parte do centro de Portugal para repetir o mesmo dos ultimos anos.
Portanto espero precipitação acima da média neste Outono e Inverno no Norte e inferior ao normal na região sul, em especial no Algarve, e em particular no Sotavento Algarvio (já é tradição).

Por exemplo dos modelos que considero crediveis como CFS v2 e o MetOffice indicam exactamente o mesmo cenário ....


----------



## icewoman (13 Set 2014 às 11:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Olhando aos modelos a situação actual prevista parece ser muito idêntica á do ano passado, o EL Nino parece teimar em não vir, ou se vier será fraco de acordo com informações recentes.
> Está prevista uma anomalia positiva no que toca ao Z500 (Pressão aos 500 Hpa) nesta zona, sendo que neste momento a situação de Outono e Inverno é bastante semelhante nos modelos. Ao mesmo tempo uma situação de anomalia negativa mais a norte da Europa.
> ...





bom dia Aurélio e para a região da Madeira, sabe?


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2014 às 11:50)

icewoman disse:


> bom dia Aurélio e para a região da Madeira, sabe?



Bom dia, IceWoman

Normalmente a previsão para o sul de Portugal e para a Madeira costumam estar muito associados devido ao posicionamento do AA !
Assim sendo e de acordo com alguns modelos a Madeira poderá ter também um Outono ou Inverno mais para o seco !
Eu sinceramente no que toca a sazonais acredito apenas mais nelas quando são lançadas já fora dos meses com caracteristicas tropicais, por isso apenas me vou guiar por aquelas cujos dados resultam dos finais de Setembro ou inicios de Outubro !


----------



## icewoman (13 Set 2014 às 11:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia, IceWoman
> 
> Normalmente a previsão para o sul de Portugal e para a Madeira costumam estar muito associados devido ao posicionamento do AA !
> Assim sendo e de acordo com alguns modelos a Madeira poderá ter também um Outono ou Inverno mais para o seco !
> Eu sinceramente no que toca a sazonais acredito apenas mais nelas quando são lançadas já fora dos meses com caracteristicas tropicais, por isso apenas me vou guiar por aquelas cujos dados resultam dos finais de Setembro ou inicios de Outubro !





Muito obrigada Aurélio .


----------



## Jawa (13 Set 2014 às 12:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Portanto espero precipitação acima da média neste Outono e Inverno no Norte e inferior ao normal na região sul, em especial no Algarve, e em particular no Sotavento Algarvio (já é tradição).



Resumindo: calculas que vai ocorrer mais precipitação do que é normal no Norte e menos precipitação do que é normal no sul. Sabendo que já existe um acentuado contraste entre o norte e o sul, então será correcto prever que o Norte terá um Outono e Inverno muito húmido, enquanto o Algarve terá exactamente o contrário? A ideia que daí pode vir é o acentuar dos contrastes entre o norte e o sul.

Só não entendo "já é tradição"... Então ser tradição não é normal ? Ou seja, afinal esse contraste acaba ser a coisa mais natural do clima de Portugal Continental, pois "já é tradição".

No fundo, nada de anormal se espera.



Aurélio disse:


> Assim sendo e de acordo com alguns modelos a Madeira poderá ter também um Outono ou Inverno mais para o seco ! Eu sinceramente no que toca a sazonais acredito apenas mais nelas quando são lançadas já fora dos meses com caracteristicas tropicais, por isso apenas me vou guiar por aquelas cujos dados resultam dos finais de Setembro ou inicios de Outubro !



Podes colocar aqui as tuas fontes? Ajudaria as pessoas a terem uma melhor interpretação das conclusões.


----------



## Fernando Costa (15 Set 2014 às 16:53)

Boas. Previsão/tendência para o mês de Outubro? Acham que poderá ser seco ou chuvoso? Ao nível das temperaturas acham que será acima ou abaixo do normal? Obrigado


----------



## rubenpires93 (15 Set 2014 às 18:33)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Boas. Previsão/tendência para o mês de Outubro? Acham que poderá ser seco ou chuvoso? Ao nível das temperaturas acham que será acima ou abaixo do normal? Obrigado



Penso que irá ser algo misto com a 1ª quizena a ser mais dominada pela estabilidade e a 2ª quizena mais instável. 
1ª Quizena com alguns momentos de calor, chuvas para a 2ª quizena


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2014 às 20:32)

rubenpires disse:


> Penso que irá ser algo misto com a 1ª quizena a ser mais dominada pela estabilidade e a 2ª quizena mais instável.
> 1ª Quizena com alguns momentos de calor, chuvas para a 2ª quizena



Desculpa a pergunta mas estás a basear-te em quê para afirmar isso? Convicção pessoal ou algum modelo?


----------



## rubenpires93 (15 Set 2014 às 20:57)

MSantos disse:


> Desculpa a pergunta mas estás a basear-te em quê para afirmar isso? Convicção pessoal ou algum modelo?



Convicção pessoal e até mesmo pelos sinais das Teleconexões.
Os modelos para este tipo de previsões são meras interpretações das teleconexões..


----------



## LuisFilipe (15 Set 2014 às 23:39)

Da experiencia que tenho tido dos ultimos anos, tudo o que vier nos modelos das previsoes sazonais, será tudo ao contrario, é o que tem acontecido nos ultimos anos, têm errado sempre grosseiramente.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2014 às 23:53)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Da experiencia que tenho tido dos ultimos anos, tudo o que vier nos modelos das previsoes sazonais, será tudo ao contrario, é o que tem acontecido nos ultimos anos, têm errado sempre grosseiramente.



Para surpresa minha pelo menos nos modelos que costumo acompanhar neste mês têm acertado, mas por exemplo no mês de Outubro os modelos habitualmente falham bastante e depois costumam ser mais certos no Inverno, em especial aqui mais a sul (menos afectado habitualmente pela circulação zonal)


----------



## Jawa (16 Set 2014 às 00:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Para surpresa minha pelo menos nos modelos que costumo acompanhar neste mês têm acertado, mas por exemplo no mês de Outubro os modelos habitualmente falham bastante e depois costumam ser mais certos no Inverno, em especial aqui mais a sul (menos afectado habitualmente pela circulação zonal)



Interessante se identificasse quais são esses modelos... Poderá colocar as previsões para Outubro?


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 00:26)

Jawa disse:


> Interessante se identificasse quais são esses modelos... Poderá colocar as previsões para Outubro?



CFS v2, MetOffice, IRI, ECMWF ...

São apenas a estes os que ligo ....

Quanto a Outubro vou atrever-me a indicar mas provavelmente vou errar porque previsões para esse mês normalmente saiem ao contrário por ser um mês de transição.
Apenas como opinião minha, e sendo contrário aos modelos (apontam para Outubro seco), eu aposto num Outubro mais estilo convectivo com vasto periodo anticiclónico mas com alguma incursão de cut-offs. O valor de precipitação dependerá dessas cut-offs !

probabilidade de eu acertar? Considero grau de fiabilidade pra aí de uns 20% !


----------



## Fernando Costa (16 Set 2014 às 21:33)

Sim e ao nível de temperaturas. Alguém arrisca previsão? Poderá ser acima ou abaixo do normal ou na média? Obrigado pelas respostas dadas. Já agora seria interessante colocarem as fontes a que recorrem para fundamentar a vossa opinião


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2014 às 20:09)

Boa noite,

Depois de actualizados todos os modelos de previsão sazonal eis que o cenário não é nada animador de acordo com as previsões sazonais. 
Assim sendo está previsto um Outono que segundo os modelos sazonais será quente e posteriormente um Inverno pelo menos normal nas temperaturas. Relativamente ás precipitações todos os modelos indicam uma forte probabilidade da precipitação ficar bastante abaixo da média, nomeadamente no sul do país. Na região Norte a tendência é para um Outono na média e um Inverno no minimo normal. Se tal se verificar trata-se de mais um ano idêntico aos ultimos com precipitação abaixo do normal por estas bandas. 
Aliás Setembro já começou a marcar diferenças entre o Norte e o Sul, e olhando aos modelos existe uma clara tendencia para NAO + e AO +, para Outubro.
Veremos que papel vai ter o surgimento ou não do EL NINO.
Agora a minha opinião pessoal: 
- Normalmente e em especial aqui mais a sul o ano 04/05 é tradicionalmente bastante seco, e se as previsões se confirmarem então este ano poderá ser bastante seco aqui a sul, mas felizmente não ao nível de 04/05 !


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2014 às 20:12)

Ficam aqui os links da previsão do ECM e do UKMO:

UKMO: http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/climate/seasonal-to-decadal/gpc-outlooks/ens-mean

ECM: http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali


----------



## rubenpires93 (25 Set 2014 às 22:01)

Bem não querendo falar em termos gerais e traduzir resumidamente o que poderá ser os próximos tempos do Outono gostaria de focar as atenções para a anomalia das SST, principalmente centrando o Atlântico Norte.

NHC Anom. Atlântico Norte (20/09):






Reparem na anomalia negativa (-) sobre os Açores e especialmente a NW deste arquipélago o que a meu ver quererá dizer que a médio prazo um AA irá se centrar sobre a Gronelândia e também a sul dos Açores, veremos o que quererá ditar mais lá para a frente e as suas consequências aqui para a Ibéria.  :assobio:
Depois destaco a importância da anomalia positiva (+) desde as Canárias até à Biscaia e reparem a anomalia positiva na zona das Canárias e Madeira sinal de que a instabilidade irá andar bem instalada pela zona.  
Veremos como as coisas irão decorrer mas decerto tenho uma certeza há indicadores bem interessantes..

NOAA Anom. Full Global (25/09):


----------



## rubenpires93 (28 Set 2014 às 22:25)

VP (Vortéx Polar) já se começa a formar por esta altura.. 
O Outono poderá entrar em força a médio prazo e um bloqueio pela Terra Nova/Gronelândia está mais que previsto.. :assobio:


----------



## hurricane (29 Set 2014 às 00:27)

Quer dizer que poderemos ter um Outono frio e chuvoso na Europa?


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2014 às 16:41)

rubenpires disse:


> Bem não querendo falar em termos gerais e traduzir resumidamente o que poderá ser os próximos tempos do Outono gostaria de focar as atenções para a anomalia das SST, principalmente centrando o Atlântico Norte.
> 
> NHC Anom. Atlântico Norte (20/09):
> 
> ...



As SST e as suas anomalias são sem dúvida uma das maiores influências nos estados do tempo e na evolução do clima, senão mesmo a maior.
Já está disponível a última análise semanal das anomalias do Atlântico norte:





e global





Aqui podem ser consultadas todas as cartas:
http://www.ospo.noaa.gov/Products/ocean/sst/anomaly/index.html


----------



## David sf (13 Out 2014 às 21:57)

Para já, e ainda a uma distância temporal bastante relevante, a sazonal do ECMWF parece apontar para um inverno algo semelhante ao anterior, com entrada de ar frio no Atlântico e fluxo do 3º quadrante em toda a Europa:


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2014 às 22:32)

Está completamente em linha com aquilo que é sugerido por quase todos os modelos ....

Zonal a norte, por vezes mais baixa .... mais chuva a norte do país (na média ou acima) e tempo mais seco a sul, portanto basicamente em linha com aquilo que tivemos no ano passado, e nos ultimos anos. Até este mês as depressões têm o mesmo comportamento do ano passado !

Este mês aqui até já está em linha com aquilo que tive o ano passado, aliás tanto em 2012 como em 2013, e curiosamente também Setembro foi identico !

Por isso não admiro se este mês seguir a mesma linha ...


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2014 às 23:52)

a média muitas vezes esconde as anomalias... a média de +10;0;-10 é zero. 

Não parece haver nenhum sinal estatisticamente relevante. Apenas na temperatura parece ser um pouco acima do valor normal. Nas regiões da ásia ou da russia europeia, o inverno não parece ser frio, portanto não será seco. Não que dizer que o frio não venha directamente de norte.


----------



## hurricane (7 Nov 2014 às 22:28)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/europe-winter-2014-2015-forecast-snow-cold/36777733

Se não vir neve outra vez na Bélgica, dou em doido!!!!!!!


----------



## Fernando Costa (7 Nov 2014 às 22:50)

Não sei se existe uma relação directa, mas tem-se vindo a verificar que quando Outubro é muito quente (este foi mesmo o mais quente desde 1941), o inverno tende a ser mais frio. Até se diz que Outubro quente, trás o diabo no ventre. Dou o exemplo de Outubro 2009 ao qual se seguiu o frio inverno de 2010 e o muito quente Outubro 2011 ao qual se seguiu um inverno frio, mas neste caso foi seco. Penso que este ano iremos ter um bom inverno com muita chuva a norte e centro. Aliás em tudo semelhante ao que temos tido nos últimos dois anos. Mas este ano penso e espero por vezes tempo frio e neve nas terras altas, quem sabe se não é este ano que teremos neve a cotas baixas. Veremos.


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2014 às 23:42)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Não sei se existe uma relação directa, mas tem-se vindo a verificar que quando Outubro é muito quente (este foi mesmo o mais quente desde 1941), o inverno tende a ser mais frio. Até se diz que Outubro quente, trás o diabo no ventre. Dou o exemplo de Outubro 2009 ao qual se seguiu o frio inverno de 2010 e o muito quente Outubro 2011 ao qual se seguiu um inverno frio, mas neste caso foi seco. Penso que este ano iremos ter um bom inverno com muita chuva a norte e centro. Aliás em tudo semelhante ao que temos tido nos últimos dois anos. Mas este ano penso e espero por vezes tempo frio e neve nas terras altas, quem sabe se não é este ano que teremos neve a cotas baixas. Veremos.




Boa analise Fernando,
Também tenho a opinião que o inverno irá ser mais frio e com chuva a norte e centro e vamos ver essa situação da cota da neve...


----------



## jPdF (7 Nov 2014 às 23:54)

Num artigo sobre o inverno europeu que termina assim:

"Meanwhile, heavy snow will fall at times in the higher elevations." 

Pergunto... 
E novidades há?


----------



## Fernando Costa (8 Nov 2014 às 15:25)

Apesar de esperar um inverno chuvoso e algo frio a norte, não sei porquê, mas tenho cá um feeling que Dezembro poderá ser mais para o seco e se assim for poderá ser frio. E porquê que digo isto, porque já vamos a caminho com três meses com precipitação acima da média a Norte e ao Centro. E além disso é normal aparecer sempre um mês seco em invernos chuvosos. No ano passado foi Novembro. Seguramente que vem aí tempos interessantes. O que acham especialistas?


----------



## hurricane (8 Nov 2014 às 15:39)

Por acaso também pensei nessa questão do outubro quente, inverno frio. O ano passado na Bélgica o frio chegou logo em Setembro, depois o Inverno foi o que se viu na Europa. Este ano, o outono em condições só chegou a semana passada. Portanto veremos se este Inverno trará neve em condições. Nem se que seja 2 ou 3 dias!


----------



## Fernando Costa (8 Nov 2014 às 15:43)

hurricane disse:


> Por acaso também pensei nessa questão do outubro quente, inverno frio. O ano passado na Bélgica o frio chegou logo em Setembro, depois o Inverno foi o que se viu na Europa. Este ano, o outono em condições só chegou a semana passada. Portanto veremos se este Inverno trará neve em condições. Nem se que seja 2 ou 3 dias!



Tens toda a razão. Acho que este ano terás mais sorte em termos de frio e neve. Este ano o inverno chegará tarde, mas poderá chegará em força e quando assim é acaba tarde. Mas isto sou eu a dizer não é para escrever.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 05:32)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Apesar de esperar um inverno chuvoso e algo frio a norte, não sei porquê, mas tenho cá um feeling que Dezembro poderá ser mais para o seco e se assim for poderá ser frio. E porquê que digo isto, porque já vamos a caminho com três meses com precipitação acima da média a Norte e ao Centro. E além disso é normal aparecer sempre um mês seco em invernos chuvosos. No ano passado foi Novembro. Seguramente que vem aí tempos interessantes. O que acham especialistas?



Eu acho que tudo depende de as temperaturas superficiais do oceano baixarem, e quanto a isso ainda sabemos menos. Assim que começarmos a ver as anomalias positivas a decrescerem então poderemos ganhar mais confiança para um Dezembro frio e seco.


----------



## james (10 Nov 2014 às 11:08)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Apesar de esperar um inverno chuvoso e algo frio a norte, não sei porquê, mas tenho cá um feeling que Dezembro poderá ser mais para o seco e se assim for poderá ser frio. E porquê que digo isto, porque já vamos a caminho com três meses com precipitação acima da média a Norte e ao Centro. E além disso é normal aparecer sempre um mês seco em invernos chuvosos. No ano passado foi Novembro. Seguramente que vem aí tempos interessantes. O que acham especialistas?


 
Eu tenho mais um feeling que teremos uma siberiana vigorosa so lá mais para fevereiro .

No Norte e Centro , pelo menos , penso que poderemos ter um mês de dezembro com uma zonal ainda mais fortalecida  ( olhando a anos anteriores , quando esta circulação se estabelece com vigor , pode prolongar - se por muito tempo ) .


----------



## Fernando Costa (10 Nov 2014 às 13:29)

james disse:


> Eu tenho mais um feeling que teremos uma siberiana vigorosa so lá mais para fevereiro .
> 
> No Norte e Centro , pelo menos , penso que poderemos ter um mês de dezembro com uma zonal ainda mais fortalecida  ( olhando a anos anteriores , quando esta circulação se estabelece com vigor , pode prolongar - se por muito tempo ) .



James, já agora seria bom que dissesses o que esperas do inverno. Siberiana em fevereiro? Não desgosto da ideia.


----------



## RMO (12 Nov 2014 às 21:15)

Olá,
Por que motivo estou a ver máximas de 22 e 23 nas previsões do IPMA a vários dias (Margem Sul do Tejo)? Não me digam que ainda aí vem calor na segunda metade de Novembro. Qualquer dia celebra-se o Natal na praia. :-S É provável que isto mude entretanto? Quero mais e mais frio.
Obrigado por qualquer esclarecimento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2014 às 19:08)

Segundo a previsão sazonal do MetOffice para DJF, prevê claramente um Inverno com temperaturas acima da média e precipitação acima da média nas regiões do Norte e Centro.

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/climate/seasonal-to-decadal/gpc-outlooks/glob-seas-prob


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Nov 2014 às 19:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo a previsão sazonal do MetOffice para DJF, prevê claramente um Inverno com temperaturas acima da média e precipitação acima da média nas regiões do Norte e Centro.
> 
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/climate/seasonal-to-decadal/gpc-outlooks/glob-seas-prob



Mais um ano sem neve a cotas baixas...


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2014 às 20:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mais um ano sem neve a cotas baixas...



A neve a cotas baixas sempre foi difícil de acontecer por cá, mas não é por um modelo sazonal prever um Inverno suave em termos de temperaturas que a neve não possa ocorrer a cotas baixas este Inverno.


----------



## David sf (15 Nov 2014 às 21:17)

MSantos disse:


> A neve a cotas baixas sempre foi difícil de acontecer por cá, mas não é por um modelo sazonal prever um Inverno suave em termos de temperaturas que a neve não possa ocorrer a cotas baixas este Inverno.



Ainda por cima um modelo sazonal com tão maus resultados como o do UKMO.

Mesmo assim, não percebo onde veem as temperaturas suaves, o que o modelo prevê é temperatura na média:







Associado a um fluxo dominante de Noroeste:






Pode-se dizer que melhorou bastante face à previsão de há um mês atrás:


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2014 às 00:04)

o potencial de frio guardado naquelas altas pressões sobre a russia europeia é sem dúvida interessate.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Dez 2014 às 21:56)

Boa noite as previsões para o trimestre de Janeiro a Março já começaram sair e apontam claramente para um padrão seco neste Inverno, o que deverá já ser o 5º Inverno consecutivo seco sobretudo mais a sul !


----------



## frederico (10 Dez 2014 às 18:56)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa noite as previsões para o trimestre de Janeiro a Março já começaram sair e apontam claramente para um padrão seco neste Inverno, o que deverá já ser o 5º Inverno consecutivo seco sobretudo mais a sul !



Regra geral quando o Outono é chuvoso ou muito chuvoso no Algarve  o Inverno fica na média ou abaixo da média.


----------



## Natur Algarve (19 Jan 2015 às 20:24)

Boa noite a todos,

Pergunto aqui aos especialistas deste Forum, quais as indicações que são apresentadas para esta Primavera em termos de precipitação e temperatura !
´
Agradeço desde já a atenção e a ajuda dos membros para que possa agendar as minhas férias, e aproveitar essa época maravilhosa e linda que é a Primavera ...

Obrigado


----------



## Microburst (15 Fev 2015 às 12:03)

Natur Algarve disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> Pergunto aqui aos especialistas deste Forum, quais as indicações que são apresentadas para esta Primavera em termos de precipitação e temperatura !
> ´
> ...



Bom dia,

Aproveitando desde já o post do forista anterior, e porque ainda não há um tópico formado para a previsão sazonal de Primavera-Verão 2015, gostava de saber se já existem algumas indicações relativamente às duas estações que se seguem. Pelo menos a minha rinite alérgica este ano chegou mais cedo e em força, se isso valer de alguma coisa.


----------



## Fernando Costa (16 Fev 2015 às 21:27)

Bem quanto a primavera ainda falta um bocado para lá chegarmos. Apenas posso dizer, que espero uma primavera amena e algo chuvosa. Espero um Março fresco e chuvoso (mais chuvoso na 1,ª quinzena e mais para o seco na 2.ª metade do mês). Espero um Abril assim assim e um Maio algo fresco e um pouco chuvoso. Digo isto porque o outono foi chuvoso, o inverno está a ser seco e é provável que a primavera seja chuvosa. Mas isto é somente a minha opinião e o que espero.


----------

